# Nolan's Opening day 8...



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2014)

We have a spot Nolan has sat last 3 yrs either opening day or our first trip to this property. The last couple years we've had it planted in peas, along w persimmons and oaks around it. He got his first trad kill 2 yrs ago in this spot. 

    Anyways this yr I made a mistake and didn't leave enough seed to plant it so it was done w late season seed and we sweetened the area last Monday.

   Today was hot, w rain in the area as well and mostly quiet. I was setup couple hundred yards away and at  one point we both heard some bucks sparring between us. 
  As darkness approached I decided to get down maybe 10 mins earlier than normal for me cause it had been slow. Sent him a text "Im down" and started my walk out.
 A few mins later I miss a call from him then make contact as hes telling me he just shot an 8 pt and heard him nearby so I went to him slowly, got him out the tree and he started to tell me the story.

   The buck came out maybe 40 yds front left of him and walked to within 15 yds but was behind a lone tree facing him for over 10 mins. As I made my approach apparently he heard me and turned and gave Nolan a shot. He climbed down and we found this...



This stand has always been one of our best and only a 100yds from the truck. Went to truck, got a better light, called Marty, told him what was happening and got ready for a drag......

The trail was about 100 yds but it was heavy the entire way......




He hit the deer a little forward but we put him in the back of the truck....Proud of him!





He was using a Bear Razorhead, a 3rivers arrow and his Damon Howatt Hunter he got years ago from SGTP....


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 13, 2014)

That's awesome!!


----------



## D4 (Sep 13, 2014)

Congrats Nolan!


----------



## JBranch (Sep 13, 2014)

Great deer, congrats, Nolan.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 13, 2014)

Way to get it done Nolan.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome Nolan!!! Now be careful not to "tag out" before November!!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 14, 2014)

You da man Nolan!!!!! 
Awesome shot, and a beautiful buck. Congrats.


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 14, 2014)

Good deal!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## BowHunter89 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice deer and amazing blood on the ground!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 14, 2014)

Good job


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 14, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 14, 2014)

Alright Nolan. Like them dark antlers.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice! Great way to start the season


----------



## Tikki (Sep 14, 2014)

Way to go Nolan!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 14, 2014)

Good Job Nolan way to get it done!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrates to both of you!!!!! good job getting meat in the freezer!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 14, 2014)

I may be wrong, but in my mind there are not many young men that have accomplished much of what Nolan has at his age. Of course having an outdoor Dad didn't hurt, but we're still proud of you Nolan.  You have had a great coach and it's obvious you listened well!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome buddy!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 14, 2014)

Good job!!! Congrats !


----------



## alan (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 14, 2014)

Way to go Nolan!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 14, 2014)

great buck Nolan Ryan. Way to go man.


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 14, 2014)

That's awesome!! Congrats Nolan!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 14, 2014)

Way to go Nolan!


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats Nolan.  Way to set the bar.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice buck and proud for you.  I bet waiting on that buck to turn was the longest 10 minutes of your life.  Congratulations.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 15, 2014)

Excellent Nolan, let your dad do all that grinding...you just go on about killin' stuff.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats Nolan!! way to get it done early.  I just love those orange feathers.


----------



## GrayG (Sep 15, 2014)

Making memories together. That's an awesome blood trail!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 15, 2014)

Nolan great going. Martin you have done good and brought up a fine young man.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 15, 2014)

Great job Nolan.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 15, 2014)

Its hard to have a better opening day then that one! Great Job!!


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 16, 2014)

great job Nolan!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats Nolan!  What an accomplishment.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 16, 2014)

Great stuff little man!  Could've only been better if I'd been there!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2014)

Apex Predator said:


> Great stuff little man!  Could've only been better if I'd been there!



You was right there w him when he killed his last 8!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 16, 2014)

the apple didn't fall to far from the tree, congrats bud , that's a great job.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 16, 2014)

WTG, Nolan!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 16, 2014)

bowhunterdavid said:


> the apple didn't fall to far from the tree



No, but we are all hoping it will roll a little bit.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 17, 2014)

It don't get any better than that, sharing the thrill of the hunt is a life time memory!!!!!!  I'm proud that my apples have fallen and somehow rolled UPHILL!!!!!!!


----------



## SOS (Sep 17, 2014)

Wonderful!  Congrats.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 20, 2014)

Good job Nolan!!I hunted a lot of years with a stickbow before I killed an 8 pt.RC


----------



## Jeff Barwick (Sep 20, 2014)

very nice. great to see!


----------

